# tree branch scare crow



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

He looks great!


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

Very scarey!!! Looks great


----------



## wheussmann (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you... it is fun to find a way to reuse what you have at hand,, and Halloween allows you to be very creative....

I have made some changes and will take pictures of those. I added skin to the arms with some hanging off,, shows up well in the red spot light. also added a flicker light Candelabra to his lead hand to light his way...


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

excellent use of materials on hand!! Can't wait to see the updated pics!

dK


----------



## Samhain1031 (Oct 16, 2011)

Those ribs turned out super cool. I went out and bought a bunch of spray foam and contact cement today to get started on some corpsing. Thanks for the great idea.


----------



## Titoz (12 mo ago)

Woooowww awesome idea for my cauldron!! I just cut off a bunch of big branches off a maple tree in my backyard that half of it was pretty dead and was thinking of what I could use it for in a halloweeny way. Did you hang the scare crow or was it on a stand?


----------

